# Front Sight Focus With New Fiber Optic



## Steven (Mar 2, 2012)

I finally got to see the front sight today at our Steel Challenge Match while shooting my S&W 617.

I was having a hard time seeing the small OEM partridge blued sight even when I used black sight paint on it. Although it did contrast well against the stock rear sight it could still use some improvement. 

I ordered a Precision Fiber Optic front sight with a green sight. It comes with red, orange, white and green but green is the fastest color for the human eye to pick up. I did the installation myself because I called a few gunsmiths and non had the roll pin needed to mount the sight. I even checked with Smith & Wesson and they were back ordered. I finally found what I needed on Amazon of all places.

It was a real chore to get the OEM sight out. I bent 2 punches but got it on the third. I have lots of punches. The install was much easier with the proper roll pin punch. I had to cut one of the pins in half with my Dremel which made it just the right size.

Wow could I see the sight at today's match. I had some of my fastest runs on a few of the stages and I had no problems focusing on front sight instead of target. Now I'm going to practice a lot and make sure my sights are dead on.


----------



## Expatriate (Nov 11, 2018)

My GSSF match gun uses a green front sight fiber optic.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Good looking S&W 617 and kudos for doing site upgrade in-house! Getting the correct roll pin punch is a good start.
*Love these revolvers!!!


----------

